# Off-Topic Discussion > Sports >  Sven to quit

## alan45

It has been announced Sven will quit after the World cup.  Personally I think his position is untenable and he will be long gone before then

BYE BYE SVEN

----------


## pookie1968uk

im glad hes going, we need someone passionate about english football and our national side, not someone who's always in the headlines for other reasons. Sam Allardyce will do for me. how is sven going to have the passion needed to get us through the world cup when he is leaving anyway.

----------


## squillyfer

I think this is stupid I like him as manager and did you hear that the england team have threatened to go on strike for the world cup

----------

